# 8 weeks old and 14 lbs



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

Is Dutch huge or what? 14 lbs. What have you all weighed in at for 8 weeks?

He is a big goof and loves to snuggle too. He loves to wander around following the cat 

He did his 1st night last night in the crate. No potty messes and cried a bunch but he survived. How long do you all think before he makes it a whole night now crying?


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow that's a big boy! Copper was about 7 pounds at 8 weeks.

And if you're consistent, I bet it will take about 7-10 days before he (and you) sleep peacefully. Will probably still have to give him a potty break.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

At 9 weeks our boy was 16 lbs and I believe he was gaining roughly 2 lbs per week. He is now 65 lbs - more dog to love


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis was 13lbs at 8 weeks, just had his 6 month check -up and he's 48lbs now


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Not necessarily! At 8 weeks old Ruby was 12 pounds. She's 3 now and fluctuates between 45-47 pounds but she's actually the smallest full grown V I've come across in person!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

If you can see a hint of ribs, his weight is fine, if not, he might be overweight. 

I find that they stop barking when they're potty trained thru the nite, for me that was around 3-4 months depending on the puppy. Take him out every 30 mins or so and he wont cry as much.

If you have the crate in the room with you, he'll also settle better btwn potty walks.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis only had one night crying in his crate and has never messed in it at all, he's been out of it for about 6 weeks now and has been just fine, he sleeps downstairs (always has) with Ruby. When Ruby was a pup she whinged for about the first 3 nights and then settled down.


----------

